# Soil grow in net pots



## GenghisKrhan (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello all. New here. I posted this question in "indoor growing" sub forum but received no responses. Currently I'm running a soil only grow. I am experimenting with using 10 inch net pots over 5 gallon paint buckets with holes drilled in the side of the buckets for aeration to the underside of the soil plug. My theory is that I can allow more oxygen and other gases to access the root zone. Initially I was worried about losing soil through the plastic netting, but all is fine. My only concern is when the roots start hanging outside the net at some point in the coming future. Is this of any concern to me, or should I re-pot in standard soil pots?


----------



## GenghisKrhan (Jun 29, 2010)

looks like i'm alone on this one.


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 29, 2010)

Some pics would be nice?.. So you have the net pot filled with soil suspended in 5L buckets filled with water? like a hybrid DWC grow??


----------



## GenghisKrhan (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is a picture. The net pots are suspended over 5 gallon buckets that are empty, simply to catch the runoff. I have holes drilled in the side of the buckets to allow the bottom to access fresh air. It appears as if the roots stopped developing outwards once they protruded through the soil.


----------



## GenghisKrhan (Jul 1, 2010)

With this system i do i have to water more frequently due to the under pot exposure.. Does this mean i can feed more often as well?


----------



## whiteflour (Jul 1, 2010)

GenghisKrhan said:


> Here is a picture. The net pots are suspended over 5 gallon buckets that are empty, simply to catch the runoff. I have holes drilled in the side of the buckets to allow the bottom to access fresh air. It appears as if the roots stopped developing outwards once they protruded through the soil.
> View attachment 1020674


This is known as air pruning and similar to how air pots and smart pots work. It's supposed to improve overall growth of the root ball instead of racetracking around the outside. I'm curious to see how this turns out.


----------



## GenghisKrhan (Jul 1, 2010)

Aha! so there seems to be some validity to my logic. I will try to post a pic in the near future of the plants growth.This is my first legitimate grow, pretty stoked on it. Thanks whiteflour


----------



## PuffinPurp (Jul 1, 2010)

if you wanted to try, a mistifer on the outside roots would be pretty cool to feed the outside roots. this how ever would premote growth of the outside roots. lol idk if u want that or not.


----------



## PuffinPurp (Jul 1, 2010)

i wouldn feed them more lol, odds are they are not usein all the food u put in there. they arent usein the water faster, its just dryin faster from more air. i would keep feedin them normaly but water them w/e you need to.


----------



## Underdogis (Jul 1, 2010)

subscribed.


----------



## GenghisKrhan (Jul 3, 2010)

PuffinPurp said:


> if you wanted to try, a mistifer on the outside roots would be pretty cool to feed the outside roots. this how ever would premote growth of the outside roots. lol idk if u want that or not.


I was thinking using a superthrive mist on the outer roots of the pot. What do you think?


----------



## Pre98Bubba2 (Aug 25, 2014)

So how did the net pots turn out in the end? I'm thinking if doing this


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 25, 2014)

I was wondering too. but his last post was July 3 2010.


----------

